# Cryptocoryne flower



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

Hi all,

First we see sprout a shoot from about the middle of the root. One sees immediately that it is not a leaf . The top is white. During the next few days , he grows up to the surface. See the first image. Below is a stem , a bulge at half height ( the boiler ) . This includes the floral organs . Furthermore , a pipe and at the upper end of a corner . This opens when it protrudes from the water.



The shaded part is called lamina . See the second picture.



I was surprised because I had not seen before it .
In our region comes from something rare. Afterwards, I 've read about it , that the flower attracts insects to an odor . These then fall into the pipe and want to back out. But inside are hair. downwards. By their motion the flies pollinate the flower . If everything goes right , arising seeds. But I had none. Maybe flies have been missing . If someone else has something , he should know it before.
We multiply these plants by stolons . But in the areas of origin, they multiply to a part of the semen . So far I have thought it was C. becketti. But now I'm unsure and looking for reference images for the determination of the kind.
Please tell me if you had also such a thing !

Greetings


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Beautiful! Nevr had a crypt like me enough to flower. I bet you sure are proud! 

What type of crypt is it and what is the water setup it is in?


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

It was a coincidence. But I was happy. I have no recipe to repeat it. 
The water values: Drink water 180 ppm. GH 8 KH 2; pH7, 5 
mixed 1/1 with spring water 120 ppm. GH 6 KH 3, pH 6.6. 
I could compare with illustrations aquatic plants Mühlberg book. The pictured C. purpurea it most resembles.
The Crypto pool I had neglected. It was heavily loaded. Several times I raised Platys. Each week 20% water changes. But it had 250-300 ppm. So nitrogen. But it all looked healthy. Always new leaves and shoots. The fish felt comfortable. Since I have left it for over a year in peace.
The ground was penetrated by roots. White, curly, do not be lazy.
I suspect that the nitrate was completely consumed. The Platys were fed with pellets, so that it was always new.
I think the Cryto wants to be left alone and needs enough food.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I wonder if it had not exited the tank if it would have opened up? I have had numerous plants bloom but only after I let the tips grow out. There is only one type of plant that blooms completely submerged that I know of - anubias.


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

It's true. The flower opens only above the water.
Crypts can grow emersed. On the shore, in the swamp. Then they bloom more often. It may be helpful to lower the water level.


----------

